# Best book for studying abdomen?



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

hey can anyone tell me which bks to study for abdomen? I have started with last n klm for cliniclz


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Depends on what suits you. Personally I've been doing it from snells. easily understood and straight forward. good organisation. good combination when complemented with netters atlas. clearly stated surrounding relations, clinical blue boxes,blood/nerve/lymph supplies and the numerous tables make memorising important information alot easier. relations in the abdomen and understanding the embryology are particularly important when it comes to the abdomen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

*Hey All*

I like this forum. I'm glad to have found so much great information here. Many thanks to you all people!


----------



## Albion Boris (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the time period of computers and internet technologies. Just about all of us must have a minimum understanding about these technologies. Being comfortable with technology will certainly ease much of our everyday businesses and definitely will enable us to get introduced to many exciting opportunities.


----------

